# Port Sulphur Reds



## GSTORY

Some buddies and I took a trip down to Port Sulphur, LA to do a lil redfishing.  Had a great time, and caught quite a few reds.  Here's a few pictures.  First picture, my partner and I had just gotten to the first pond, my costas fell over board before first cast, scooped around with net for about 10 minutes, finally pulled them out.  Second cast following, caught this nice red.  All fish caught afterwards (sorry not many pics, too many fish to cast at!!) were all sight, pitch, and screaming drag.  Great trip, already planning another.  Great camp to stay in also, second time staying here.  www.redfishlouisiana.com


----------



## phishphood

Sweet trip. You guys hire a guide or go after them on your own?


----------



## GSTORY

Went after them on our own. Buddy of mine that goes with us duck hunts down there, so was pretty familiar with the territory. Place is real easy to navigate, but real easy to get lost too.


----------



## phishphood

Thanks. Me and a buddy are making plans to get down to Delacroix next May to try our luck.


----------



## GSTORY

I plan on taking my wife and parents down there around May of next year too. Would like to go now, but have our first youngin on the way, so the trip with the wife will have to at least be after March 1 ;D. I'm trying to plan a little short trip to try out Hopedale right now. That's only about a 2 to 2 1/2 hour drive from where I'm at, so I can make a day trip out of that, like most people around here do.


----------



## phishphood

That sure beats my 675 mile 10 hour + one way trip.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

That place is an amazing destination. Went there past november with Capt. Nick Sassic from florida and can wait till december this year to go back. Already book the trip with the captain. 

Some of the fish from last year


----------



## GSTORY

Did you go to Port Sulphur?


----------



## Net 30

What's considered prime season there for Reds?

How are the guides?


----------



## hshaffett

Prime time for reds is oct 1 - june 1..... I guided for years and now I just fish if you ever want to come down send me a email I have no problem showing you guys the best fishing for reds.... We can go in my boat or you guys can follow... I guided out of Cocodrie for 8 years and will show you guys the grass flats... Ponds with 20-30 reds every time.... Just send me a email anytime

Hunter


----------



## CurtisWright

What are you guys talking about? There arent any reds in Hopedale, Delacroix or Port Sulphur. Your better off heading down to the glades. ;D


----------



## GoldSpoon

> What's considered prime season there for Reds?
> 
> How are the guides?



When ever you show up.

April and May are a little slow due to it being windy though.


----------



## rrivette2

Went out to myrtle grove the other day and had my limit in no time at all.


----------



## GSTORY

CWright, have you fished in Fowl River lately?  Caught a lot of white trout, undersized reds, and a few flounder this past weekend.  The wife caught a real nice flounder, that looked like it had a rough past with a turtle or something.


----------



## CurtisWright

No I havent. I grew up down there and fished it every day. I live in midtown now and keep my boat on a trailer, so I usually opt for sight fishing areas. It isnt as easy as pushing a button and letting the boat down into the river. My old man caught a 6.1lb flounder a few weeks ago though and trout have started showing on the causeway. The war of 2012 is about to be on as soon as it makes the paper. I predict 2 weeks until every idiot with a boat in Mobile is chasing birds infront of Tacky Jacks.


----------

